# The Dry One (Molly Newf)



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You tell the J man he has to play frisbee with me when I get up there.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you're better at it than Molly is! ROFL

Besides.....I think you'd be better doing the tossing for the dogs, don't you?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

YeahI better throw, I couldn't retriever for crap. ROFL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots, love the last one and that face is to love!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love when they play with their butt in the air.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Does it look like poor Molly has lead in her you know what. 

That frisbee was sooooo close, if she could have moved her body just a couple of inches... 
I see the front half does have some ups... 

You know we love your pups Donna...just makes her all the more hugable!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a hug ball.Just want to squeeze her.Adorable.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks so cuddly. Great pics, gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

aww i love those pics. Gracie and Molly look so much alike.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> That frisbee was sooooo close, if she could have moved her body just a couple of inches...


LOL...yes...she would have IF she thought it was worthwhile. Molly is quite the "Princess".

You'd never know I just groomed her four days ago.....sigh.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love Molly!!!! Since she is the princess all things must come to her within her reach. Princesses dont reach for things. LOL Love the butt in the air picture.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing like a big old newfie playing Frisbee.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So cute, Molly is beautiful


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

So cute!!! She does very well on the frisbee..better than I could do...LOL Great pics!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

*CERTIFIED NEWF LOVER HERE :wave:*


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Love the picture of her pouncing, she looks like a young pup!


----------

